# appletviewer funktioniert aber mozilla nicht



## Pudelchen (17. Dez 2004)

Guten morgen alle zusammen.
An was kann denn das liegen, wenn mein Programm mit dem Aufruf appletviewer funktioniert, aber im Explorer also bei mozilla nicht?
Leigt das dann an meinem Programm, oder an meiner html-Datei?


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11379


----------



## Pudelchen (17. Dez 2004)

Hab ich vorher schon gelesen, dass trifft auf mein Problem nicht zu.
Aber ich habe es mittlerweile geklaert


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Dez 2004)

Huhu! Wir sind hier eine Community, wir teilen unser Wissen und unsere Erkenntnisse.  
Was war die Lösung? Jemand anderes wird es Dir danken.


----------



## rastaman (17. Dez 2004)

kann sein, dass er nicht überall die gleiche virtuall machine nutzt... 

bei mir ist das so mit opera und explorer...
wenn ich applets mit explorer ansehe, kein Problem, mit internetexplorer kommt nichts...

gibt aber einen Trick:

```
javac zucompilierendedatei.java -target 1.1
```
target steht für die Java Version.

dann zeigts mir auch der ie an...

(gut man könnte auch ne neue virtual machine auf den IE tun... )


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Dez 2004)

Die Option _-target 1.1_ wird aber leider nur bis Java Version 1.4.2 unterstützt.


----------

